# How to replace battery?



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

This has been asked before i bet is replacing the battery easy what are the steps? I got me a Dihard from Kmart for $100 eager to put it in on my own but never done it before.


----------



## 17Hatch6MT (Dec 28, 2015)

All (?) cars nowadays are negative ground. (The car frame is used as a negative return wire & is at the same voltage potential as the negative terminal on the battery.) So, *First disconnect the negative connection from the battery*. (And, keep the cover on over the positive terminal while you do this.) The reason for this is, if you accidentally ground the wrench against a metal part while removing either the negative or the positive connection, you won't cause a spark or worse. Then, remove the positive terminal. When installing the new battery, positive first, then negative. DON'T hook up the terminals backwards (+ to -) or you'll destroy the electronics, basically totalling the car.

Unless there's some odd thing to do that's new for this car...


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

Easy, 30 min job on your first go, the Cruze has this crazy harness piece over it, I broke a lot of my pieces trying to take my battery out for storing, (still on my original 6 year old GM battery !) remove the upper protective plastic pieces(I would take a picture with your phone so you know what its supposed to look like when finished), once you remove that you see a large flat table to the front part of your car mine was real tricky to remove, once that's out the battery should be able to move around a bit, now remove the negative terminal, be sure to loosen the nut enough that it'll slide off completely, that crackling sound is the "load" from the car receiving and losing power intermittently, normal but good to keep that to a minimum, once negative is out bend it back over something else so it won't accidentally make contact with the terminal while you're not looking, now if the flap is shut open the flap for the positive and do that as well, it's a whole big flat black piece, it's pretty rigid but be careful not to break the board in there, only loosen the bolt tightening he post clamp to the terminal, once that's done if all is removed it should just pull out, before repeating he process in the inverse, look at the terminal clamps, if the appear oxidized or the cables appear dry or cracked exposing the conductors underneath you have another problem, but you should be good, post here if you have any questions or concerns


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

A battery is a battery right OEM vs AGM? i can only have a budget to get me on the road till i can upgrade later.


----------



## Chevy_Country (Oct 16, 2015)

chaser x said:


> A battery is a battery right OEM vs AGM? i can only have a budget to get me on the road till i can upgrade later.


If you live in colder areas, cca should be a concern, the overall quality, longevity, performance, and I'm sure warranty will be related to cost, but you can do some research, I've heard good things of the walmart battery's in short term, but in my opinion you'll save money buying an interstate once, and get 5-6 years out of the thing lol


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Do a google search as this is a multi step process!! There are several videos out there

1 Remove the front plate in front of the battery
2 Remove the bracket over the top of the battery
3 Disconnect the negative terminal
4 using a screwdriver, open the over the positive terminal 
5 disconnect the positive terminal 
6 after removing the case over the positive terminal, slide the battery forward to remove 
7 installation reversal of removal

https://www.google.com/search?q=chevy+cruze+battery+removal&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwiB8b7cwqPRAhUCWSYKHZs1B64Q7AkIPg&biw=1024&bih=615


[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwqmQSr5c4k
[/URL]


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

Walmart batteries are made by Johnson Controls. So are 90% of all batteries sold in the US, including Interstate. Plus the Maxx batteries get a 5 year warranty. And they are cheaper. I would go with the Everstart Maxx any day over any other batteries, plus the warranty is good at any other Walmart, which are everywhere.



Chevy_Country said:


> If you live in colder areas, cca should be a concern, the overall quality, longevity, performance, and I'm sure warranty will be related to cost, but you can do some research, I've heard good things of the walmart battery's in short term, but in my opinion you'll save money buying an interstate once, and get 5-6 years out of the thing lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Will i lose anything after new battery like codes to radio etc?


----------



## Cruzen Vegas (Aug 27, 2015)

no.


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

When the battery is on it way out i get battery save mode i cant listen to music either till battery is replaced does weird things like pops the turnk hood to on start up.


----------



## carid (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey @ *chaser x,* 

In reality, getting your battery replaced, is not as hard as it seems. Read this article, it will give you a general idea on how to service and replace your battery: https://www.carid.com/articles/servicing-and-replacing-a-battery.html

Feel free to ask, if any additional questions appear. 

By the way, we have a lot of great tech articles that can help you work on your Cruze, find them all here: https://www.carid.com/articles/ 

Enjoy and have fun!


----------



## chaser x (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you all for the help it was easy to replace battery on my own Cruze start up great i got the Interstate mega tron OEM battery. Watch some youtube videos helped the install was kinda quick too.


----------

